
BBC Sport ditches Gill Sans and replaces it with bespoke typeface - beejiu
https://www.designweek.co.uk/issues/14-20-august-2017/bbc-sport-rebrands-dropping-100-year-old-typeface-bespoke-one/
======
ceejayoz
> The use of a bespoke, BBC-owned typeface also aims to save the organisation
> money, because it will no longer need to pay the licence fee to use external
> typefaces, according to the BBC.

It's fascinating to me that 100-year-old fonts can still be so expensive that
it's cost-effective for an organization to commission their own (not to
mention the costs of replacing everything) from scratch like this.

~~~
celticninja
I imagine that the BBC are thinking long term here and the payoff may take 10+
years to recoup but it makes sense if you think your organisation is going to
be around for at least another 50 years.

------
jonathonf
Just for info, the new typeface is Reith Sans.

font-family: ReithSans,Arial,Helvetica,freesans,sans-serif;

And IMHO it looks lovely. :)

------
jayflux
Can you change the title? It's not just BBC Sport ditching the typeface, it's
the whole BBC. It just so happens that BBC Sport have gone first

~~~
beejiu
I am sure I posted it as just 'BBC' (that is what is in my autocomplete). I
think somebody changed it.

